# Pretty side of New York



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

I transported a lot of buns up to a friend up in Willsboro, NY. Very pretty area, and I had a few pics I'd like to share.

Firstly stopping on the road does not give you good pics. But I LOVE my birds and here is a blue heron:






Eastern Wild Turkey:






And my favs:











Early morning sky doesnt realy make a pretty background. But I reallllly like the greens in this pics. I believe it was Canada Creek? that the road ran against. Very VERY beautiful area!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 27, 2011)

*GorbyJobRabbits wrote: *


> I believe it was Canada Creek? that the road ran against.


I like the river shots. If that's the river that runs through Willsboro and along 22/9N, Google Maps calls it the Bouquet River, for what it's worth. 

We have lots of turkey around here. It's not uncommon to have to stop in my morning commute and wait for a flock to cross the road. They're so fearless that when they decide to cross a road, there's nothing to do but wait.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2011)

absolutely great.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

It was on RT-8. It took me on that north of Utica, to 87. VERY pretty area. Would love to live there. 


and thanks to both of you =)


----------

